# What is CD/T??? When should you give it???



## Willow's Meadow (Feb 23, 2011)

What is the CD/T vacinnation...what is it for??? How often do you give it to your goats??? Like at what ages/how many times a year??? Do you give it to them or does your vet???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CD/T is a vaccination to protect against Tetanus and Enerotoxemia..or "overeating disease", some give it and some don't.

I do vaccinate and each of my goats get theirs once a year, I time them to give at around 4 weeks before the does deliver to pass on the antibodies to their kids through the colostrum. At 4 weeks, each kid gets a 2cc dose and a second 2cc dose to booster it at 7 weeks old, from that point onward, it is up to the new owners to vaccinate yearly if the wish to do so.
I buy all of my supplies at Tractor Supply...the syringes, needles and the vaccine.


----------



## Willow's Meadow (Feb 23, 2011)

So is the CD/T and the tetanus the same vaccination or are they seperate???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CD&T tetanus toxoid... is in the same bottle ...yes... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It is also sold separately so check the one you are getting. 
I could be wrong :shrug: but I was told that if given before 8wks it isn't held in the system so is ineffective. I give at 8 weeks and 3-4 weeks later then yearly.


----------

